# Philippine Blue Angelfish spawn.



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres a little video of two of my blues and their 3 day old spawn. this video was taken about 10 days ago, since then i have lost ~30% of they fry. the rest are eating greedily and growing. I have chosen to leave the parents in with the juvies for the time being as there has been no predation that I have seen. The Smokey Pinoy Paraiba is the male, and the female is the Blue smokey pearl (the blackish one).

enjoy the video

Anglefish Spawn - YouTube

another short one showing just how crazy the female is






im not looking forward to the massive growout tubs and all their waterchanges!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz, thats awesome, is a nice looking pair


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful pair Kevin! I look forward to seeing these guys grow


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tdeui5


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a video from today 

you can see some colour on a few of the babies


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool indeed Kevin! Congrats!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen these guys in person, for a first spawn unbelievably healthy fry! You the man AB!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

gorgeous pair you have there! congrats! I'm sure we'll see those fry at IPU eventually


----------

